# My IBS-A story



## jayham (Jul 4, 2012)

I have been struggling with IBS since I was 14 years old -- 10 years now. I had what I thought was D prominent IBS. I have been to numerous GI docs, taken meds that blurred my vision, but didn't help my symptoms at all. My husband of 3 years is a nurse, and having him live with me the past 3 years was really what helped me make this discovery.For years, whenever I ate, when I woke up in the morning, when I was trying to do something stressful, or sometimes for just no reason at all, I would suffer from diarrhea. It ruined parties, outings, and trips to the point where I didn't want to go anywhere. I just finished school to be an elementary school teacher, and for the last few years I've been worried about whether or not I'd be able to manage my symptoms enough to do my job. Naturally, my main complaint to my GI doctor was the diarrhea. It is what was affecting my life. So, all of the treatments and remedies my doctor suggested were to treat the diarrhea, and none of them helped. After living with me a while, though, my husband pointed out that in between weekly or bi-weekly flare-ups, I wouldn't ever have a normal bowel movement. I could go a week with no movement at all. We decided to try something simple (since I've just about had it with the drugs). I eat one Fiber One chewy bar for breakfast (sometimes alone and sometimes with other food) EVERY DAY. It is AMAZING. It causes me to have regular bowel movements so the diarrhea never happens! I have been doing this for about 6 months now and have had maybe one or two flare-ups, and they were very mild.I know every case of IBS is different, and this may not work for anyone but me, but I hope this post helps someone out there. Really examine your symptoms. Your body's natural reaction to constipation is to eventually force it out. If you can prevent the constipation, you can prevent the diarrhea. Give it a try!


----------

